# Having difficulty with back up



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello, I am trying to back up my files on an external hard drive- please see this thread- which sent me here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/not-sure-where-to-post-951538-5.html
Thank you so much, Dawn


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

rather then read through 5 pages of virus notes
now that *chemist* has said - its not malware/virus releated and you have a clean bill of health

Can you now post the problems you are having , exactly what you are doing and any error messages you receive.
What program(s) you are using for backup


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are you still trying to convert your External HDD from FAT32 to NTFS? Is there data on the drive that you need? 
With your external HDD plugged in, Go to Search type *diskmgmt.msc*, right click *diskmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Disk Management* window, What drive letter is your External HDD? If you need to save data on the External HDD then you can run the converting command using your drives letter. Convert FAT32 to NTFS Without Formatting or Losing Data To get to the Command Prompt, go to Search and type *CMD*, right click the *CMD *results and *Run As Administrator*. 
If you don't need any data on this HDD, then you can right click the Drive in this window and choose *Format*. Format it *NTFS*.


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks Spunk, When I get to CMD- nothing happens when I right click on it , There is another icon which says command prompt with a little black box if I right click on that and say run as administrator I get an Administrator command prompt box which says C:\ Windows\ system 32>Windows_ ( the underscore is blinking)
Thanks, Dawn


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

That's right. 
First go to *This PC* (eg) My Computer, and see what drive letter your External drive is. If you run Command Prompt as an Administrator, the prompt should read* C:\Windows\system32>* , _not_ C:\Users\YourUserName. Now, type _*Convert H: /FS:NTFS* _Replace *H: *with the drive letter of your external drive and press enter. This will convert your External drives file system from FAT32 to NTFS. Or if you don't need to save any files on your External Drive now, just Right click it in *This PC *and choose *Format* (this erases all data on the drive) Format it *NTFS*


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you.
Now after typing* Convert F:/*_*FS:NTFS,
*_I get a message that says - Enter current volume label for Drive F. How do I find that out?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to *This PC* (My Computer) and see what the* F:* drives name is labeled as. If the name is blank then leave it blank and press enter in the command.


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks Spunk. I did what you recommended and it says an incorrect volume label was entered for this drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search type *diskmgmt.msc*, Right click the *diskmgmt* results and Run As Administrator, in the Elevated *Disk Management* window is your F: drive showing there? What is the name of the drive under Disk # (eg) Disk 1 Disk 2 etc? Move any files you want to keep off of this drive. Here, right click the drive space and choose* Format*. Format it *NTFS*, this will remove all saved files on this drive.
Or follow the previous commands to convert it, now that you know the name.


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

There is a box that says DIsk 1 under it it says Basic 111.79 GB. Next to it UltraTD (F 111.79 GB Healthy ( primary partition) I don't know what you mean by move any files I want to keep off this drive. I am now experiencing a seriously slow computer again, so should I go back to the other forum to find out if I am infected with something-as I don't want to back up any possible virus or whatever is slowing my computer down or is this something you can help me with. Alsoa friend told me I can back my computer up into a something called a cloud as I was telling her I was having such difficulty trying to back up my computer- what do you think ? Thanks so much for your time- I am deeply grateful. Dawn


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

just rereading this- I want to keep the files which is why I was following yourr previous directions -I'm totally confused


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In *Disk Management*, in the lower part of the window, to the right of *Disk 1*, what does the *UltraTD F:* drives file system say? (eg)* NTFS *or *FAT32*? If it's *NTFS *you don't have to do anything. If it is *FAT32* and you are typing in the command in Post *#6*, the *Volume Label* of your drive is *UltraTD*
A virus usually does not affect external drives, usually it occurs in the Windows System files. If you feel you're infected, please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help*, please do those things and post in that section of the Forum and not here please.
You can backup files to a Cloud service if you like.There is Microsoft One Drive, Google Drive, etc


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

It says FAT32. Can you repeat the steps I should take from beginning to end- I am totally confused I don't know which is step 6.
Thank you. 
I turned off adobe flash and everything is faster- I will check your tips if I can ever figure this out


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On the Far right of each post is a number, not a step. Your Original Post is post *#1,* count down *5 *posts from that. 
Again, if there is nothing on the HDD that you want to keep, then *Format *it NTFS as outlined in Post *#12*. If you want to convert the file system without loosing data, follow the instructions in post *#6*


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Again, I do want to keep what i s on the external hard drive as I have repeatedly said. I wish there was a way I could copy the command prompt box- because I keep trying to do what I think you are saying and it is just not working when it says enter current volume label and I enter UltaTD as you recommended- I get -
"an incorrect volume label was entered for this drive and another C:\windows\system32.... with the blinking underscore


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

maybe this will help you: Convert FAT32 to NTFS Without Formatting or Losing Data


----------

